# HEADLAMP! Custom- SPOT ~1000+ Lumens & additional FLOOD ----0- Ideas,



## skygear (Sep 20, 2019)

Looking to make a custom HEADLAMP. 

Will be using a 18650 setup. Willing to use multiple 18650 and or make a remote pack for all night use.

Hoping for true 1000+ Lumens up to 2000 range. Not posed to more. This needs to be a SPOT pattern in WHITE

Maybe a Spot Pattern in RED also. 

Need FLOOD in red and White. 

Modes need to include
- SPOT full, medium, low
- FLOOD full, medium, low
- RED or WHITE selection mode

Can be multiple switches

Water resistant

Charging over USB-C PD - Maybe programming over it too?



Some ideas I have had are just take apart a couple lights I already own and cobble something together. I have one of the Dewalt SPot Lights with the RED spot too. Could turn that into a headlamp with a remote battery. 

Ideas? Builders? 

Direction on drivers, chargers, etc.? Help me brainstorm.


----------



## skygear (Sep 28, 2019)

So far, looks like I am building this myself. 

Decided on a couple LED options.

CREE XP-L https://www.ledsupply.com/leds/cree-xlamp-xp-l-high-density-led-star
- one single in natural white
- one triple in natural White.

XP-E2
-one triple RED

Cree Custom
- one three up, 
---UV 400-410
---UV 410-420
---ROyal Blue XP-E2

Cree Custom
-three up
---XP-L Natural White
---UV 400-410
---XP-E2 RED

LENSeS

Carclo Plain Tight Spot
Carclo Plain Tight Spot 3 Up


Charging 

USB-C PD
-ZY12PDN Type-C PD to DC USB Fast Charge Trigger Poller


Looking for *driver*s now that can run all 3 of the XP-L's Any Recommendations? Thats 3 Amps x 3 = 9 Amps. So maybe 10Amps total driver?


----------



## skygear (Sep 29, 2019)

Something like this? 

[h=1]0-10+ Amp capable LED Flashlight driver board 17mm, Cree XHP70, XHP50, XML2, XPL\[/h]https://www.ebay.com/i/201546868150?chn=ps&var=500743716144&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=500743716141_201546868150&targetid=539174380555&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=1015197&campaignid=6470648147&mkgroupid=74956728902&rlsatarget=pla-539174380555&abcId=1139336&merchantid=6296724&gclid=CjwKCAjwibzsBRAMEiwA1pHZrutJt3vi815qmJWAMZPdUjRaPS1V9KSIRT_WlRtbOxuEiygloxm5OBoCvSoQAvD_BwE


----------



## datiLED (Dec 20, 2019)

You would be better off finding a headlamp that is close to what you want, and modify it for your purposes. Starting from scratch can get expensive quickly. The key to maintaining high lumens is effective heatsinking. 

A high current driver is easy to find. http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=67 I like the QLITE driver for simplicity and performance. At 3.04A, it will drive the LEDs past the 1000 lumen mark. A FET deriver will give even more power, but produce more heat.


----------

